# Adderall+Xanax



## moosedog

I have a pretty large quantity of both. 

Adderall gives me anxiety and such, makes me feel like a wired out douchebag.

Xanax tends to just put me to sleep.

I was wondering if I took a certain does of adderall and a certain dose of xanax at the same time, I could achieve a buzz with no anxiety or wiredness, but the somewhat euphric feeling of adderall, with the serene calmness that comes from xanax, but no sleepiness. 

Has anyon had any experience with this?


----------



## lyserg

Yeah it would do exactly what you explained unless you take too high of a dose of adderal and too low of a dose of xanax. Then it would make you a bit edgy but if you start at around 1/2 -2/3 your normal dose of each it should work well. I wouldve told you to take a tiny bit with the addy and save the rest of the xanax for the comedown but since you said you have a good amount you can do whatever you want basically.


----------



## Synapse999

These two drugs were made for eachother.
They are soulmates.

For every 10 or so dex (50mg)  I take .5-1mg xanax.    - Very low dose but always  there.

Adderall doses don't equal same as d-amp.. so don't know what your taking.
But even just .25  with 25mg dex works fine.    

Keeping benzo dose low, has worked for a couple years now effectively.


----------



## Blind Melon

lyserg said:
			
		

> Yeah it would do exactly what you explained unless you take too high of a dose of adderal and too low of a dose of xanax. Then it would make you a bit edgy but if you start at around 1/2 -2/3 your normal dose of each it should work well. I wouldve told you to take a tiny bit with the addy and save the rest of the xanax for the comedown but since you said you have a good amount you can do whatever you want basically.


Yep. I usually take the adderall maybe an hour before the xanax, just because xanax doesn't last quite as long, but it kicks in almost instantly. And it takes me about an hour to peak on adderall.

edit: even better is mixing stimulants with opiates. ex: adderall + vicodin, cocaine + heroin, etc. But that's really a matter of preference, when I take my opiates a lot of other people are taking benzos. Oranges and Apples.


----------



## Synapse999

Blind Melon said:
			
		

> Yep. I usually take the adderall maybe an hour before the xanax, just because xanax doesn't last quite as long, but it kicks in almost instantly. And it takes me about an hour to peak on adderall.



Yeah, xanax is nearly instant. 

Though, i take half with the dex dose (makes it so some negative symptoms don't even occur in first place) then other half of it about an hour later  -  - -  so its there to hold hands at peak.


----------



## moosedog

Well my adderall is XR, but I often crush up the beads and parachute to make them IR. What dose would you suggest for a good lasting clean high? IR or XR? and what dosage of alprazolam?

Whenever I take these alprazolams alone all that happens is I get is sleepy   it kinda sucks, thats why im looking to combine it with adderall.


----------



## Blind Melon

moosedog: once you take xanax for a little while you'll stop getting so sleepy. Don't get me wrong, sleeping will always be easier on benzos, but you'll get past the pass out stage.

Normally it's more like the xanax complimenting the adderall. So for you I would recommend half of your usual adderall dosage with all of your usual xanax dosage.


----------



## moosedog

this morning I took my normal dose of adderall, 30mg XR. about 30 minutes later I took 1mg alprazolam. i was sitting in class and they both combined into a a very enjoyable high, just what I wanted. 

In a couple minutes im gonna parachute 20mg (crushed, so IR) and try another 1mg alprazolam.


----------



## rashandreflex

there is a lot of information on this already (eg, here: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=263162&highlight=adderall+benzo)

anyway i guess you have already figured it out based on your last post. however, you could probably go with a slightly lower amount of benzo if you need to conserve at all. also, benzos can interfere with short term memory, so if you are using the combo in class, the lower the amount of benzo, the better. if the comedown is shitty you might want to have some of the benzo around for that as well.


----------



## motiv311

xanax is really strong, and kinda blocks out the adderall. Definetly not the best benzo for a cocktail. 

  Klonopin, on the other hand, fucking goes great with adderall.


----------



## xelence

*rx speedball*

*PERFECT* combo

amphetamines+benzodiazapines (clonazepam in particular) = rx ecstasy 
(not the same as MDMA)

i like taking these together very much. they do not act/with/by/for the same neurotransmitters/receptors so there's really no way you can fuk up too bad (as far as i know.. if anyone has done extensive research on this topic please correct me, otherwise, bottoms up!).


----------



## aspena

The first (and perhaps second) day of using Xanax + Adderall is a good combo.  I would recommend keeping Xanax dose low (0.5mg-1.0mg) while Adderall dose moderate (40-60mg).  Seems like allowing the amphetamine to kick in for an hour before you follow up with the benzo is the most likely to yield a positive experience.

The third day and beyond and it feels like you're just chasing a high.  The negative side effects from both drugs (which felt negated the first two days) are exacerbated, while the positive, euphoria and calming effects are significantly dampened.

I honestly am not sure how one becomes addicted to this combination as by day four I wanted anything but more of either one.  Granted, at that point, dosing had gone up to 3.5mg Xanax + 130mg Adderall a day.  Pretty sure anything beyond 60mg for a typical, non-tolerated user is a key to an uncomfortable day of odd stomach pains, anxiety, loss of concentration, etc.


----------



## Shovelist

Is this why I get a similar effect (weak rx extacy) when I mix my xanax with ephedrine and/or pseudoephedrine?


----------



## habboz

I used to use these two toghether until i got my stash found  lol i could cry but ya they are good or u can take the xannys after the addys rush or whatever, i would also take a low xanny dose benzo w/d is HELL even if its rather mild. Actually thr first yime i used benzos i took 3mgs worth to get gone  next day i felt like shit and had musle cramps so only use a small-mod dose


----------



## vwkid99

woke up, took 30mg Dextro (generic adderall) IR and an hour later 2mg clonazepam. all i have to say is your feel fucking great and no anxiety or nervousness. i wanted to stop adderall because of the nervousness but not anymore =))))


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

sounds like the fast track to dual drug addictions.

xanax w/d's are more physically harmful than heroin, combine that with coming off tweakers and you have a combo made in hell.

you know harm reduction and all. That being said I usually take a benzo at three or four hours after whatever upper I took. No fancy dose conversions, its an art not a science.


----------



## Tomer

Smokey, I think this combination is perfectly fine, actually.  The key of course, is doing it in moderation.  If people are going to be taking it every day, then,  sure, it's a disaster waiting to happen.  A couple times a week will not lead to any W/D's.  It's up to the person to decide if he/she can handle this combination responsibly.  

Also, benzo's are actually quite helpful in lowering rising blood pressure from the stimulant, as well as, alleviating taxation on the heart.

Tomer


----------



## Cone

oh look... its this thread again


----------



## Tomer

Cone, they're popping up everywhere.


----------



## AddHal

I think most of you all are taking too much add.  you will be amazed by how little you can take and feel great if you're really add.  Also you'll be amazed by how doctors tend to over dose people, most people just take inconsideration they are a doctor and trust them so they might expereince uneasy side effects, but as you keep dosing, then you eventually get use to it. 
I take add, only 5mg, I got 20's but I break em, because that way I have a higher control of my dosing, PRN for me, but I use to think I had an anxiety problem, worry all that, and that also made me lack concentation, but in reality, I was mainly ADD, cuz 10 was too much, it maybe me feel like "a wired out douchebag" but the 5mg was perfect, I can talk to people, no anxiety, good at test, and not shy to try to answer questions in class, I do take Halcion too, but mostly at nights, and also I take it after a long day of school, but sometimes, if I feel a little bit jittery, I will insufflate .125mg, but I think its usually when I break the half of a 20 in to 10s, then the 10's to 5's but usually one of the 5's is larger,, but if I break a tiny piece of a 5 off say leaving 80 percent of it, so say 3.5-4mg that still gets me perfect.  
but I was thinking about changing it to xanax, inftead of halc, halc is to short, for day


----------



## sixpartseven

This is extremely common and the answer should be pretty obvious. However, instead of closing it, I will move it to Basic Drug Discussion. That forum is where you post questions about drug combos, and should be where basic questions like this go.


----------



## fotchybaby

motiv311 said:


> xanax is really strong, and kinda blocks out the adderall. Definetly not the best benzo for a cocktail.
> 
> Klonopin, on the other hand, fucking goes great with adderall.



helll nahh it doesnt i used to fuck with pills all the time, xanax go great with a higher mg of adderall. take a yellow bar and a 50 mg addy and youll be straight as hell bra.


----------



## fotchybaby

vwkid99 said:


> woke up, took 30mg Dextro (generic adderall) IR and an hour later 2mg clonazepam. all i have to say is your feel fucking great and no anxiety or nervousness. i wanted to stop adderall because of the nervousness but not anymore =))))



hell yeahh i know what you mean bro, you feel fuckin amazing but i never took clonazepam. i used to mix xanax and klonopin with adderal or vyvanse.


----------



## sarahsweets

*i know this thread is old but*

How about stimulants with sonata? Sonata gives me great euphoria and if my dose of dexedrine was moderate and sonata moderate would it be good?


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Klonopin is a better benzodiazepine to mix with amphetamines in my opinion. But Xanax works. Take the Adderall 15 minutes before the Xanax so they kick in at the same time. Xanax takes about 10-15 minutes to kick in and Adderall about 30 minutes.


----------



## curlygurl1980

just thought i would add my two cents i love love love xanax and adderal together and i will not take the addies if i dont have xanax . they r perfect with each other addies make me edgie like they do you but if i take say 60 mg addies i will take a bar an hour later and the buzz is perfect!! best wishes


----------



## dildonian jr.

perfect combo
not sleepy
nor speedy
no anxiety
super focus ability
yeah!!!


----------



## USA GIRL

i just came from u.s.a where i took adderall thing is as many of u all no ya cant get it here so i have choose between ritalin or concerta can any one tell me which would be better i also have xanax


----------



## Paulycodone

LOL seems like it may work well if you get your own individual dosing right, which may be hard, but u can start with smal amounts of each to get an idea of what it'd like etc.

Wow I'm feeling too good this morrning to read all this stuff


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

USA GIRL said:


> i just came from u.s.a where i took adderall thing is as many of u all no ya cant get it here so i have choose between ritalin or concerta can any one tell me which would be better i also have xanax



What?
Adderall is prescribed everywhere in the U.S. You've got a 50% chance of getting an Adderall formulation if you have ADD and are getting treated. Actually chances are higher than that. Adderall XR and Vyvanse are the two most prescribed ADD meds.


----------



## Tech Kinetics

curlygurl1980 said:


> just thought i would add my two cents i love love love xanax and adderal together and i will not take the addies if i dont have xanax . they r perfect with each other addies make me edgie like they do you but if i take say 60 mg addies i will take a bar an hour later and the buzz is perfect!! best wishes



60 mg addies = 2 pills correct?


----------



## Dug

Tech Kinetics said:


> 60 mg addies = 2 pills correct?



obviously it depends on the dose, but sure. 2 30mgs or 3 20mgs. 


and i'm also fucking around with this combo a bit myself, they do have a great synergy.


----------



## motiv311

ambien + adderall takes the cake my friends.... just tried em all over again.


----------



## Herbal~Jah

I don't understand, wouldn't taking even a 'small' dose off adderall/dexedrine (10mgs) with a 'small' dose of xanax (.5-1mg) just make the xanax useless? 

On the other hand, I am very very VERY sensitive to stimulants.. for instance if I were to take a 10mg IR adderall at like 11am, I would still be wired at 10pm that night... So why waste the xanax while on the adderall when you can use it for the COME DOWN, which is shitty sense u cant sleep, or eat and u just got a plain headache from the adderall..... u know what, I HATE ADDERALL AND all STIMULANTS... they make u feel like shit imo..


----------



## Gormur

one of my favorite combos:

1. crush and mix 30mg adderall IR + 2mg xanax in warm solution
2. draw up slowly into 5ml needless syringe
3. shoot up the funhole 

omg feels amazing


----------



## Herbal~Jah

^^ When you start putting drugs up your ass its time to re-evaluate your drug taking behaviors and/or life... lol i just don't understand why people go to such lengths to get a drug into your system... AND who cares if "you get a better bioavailability when you shoot shit up your ass."


----------



## Gormur

yea i like the rush but don't plug very often. if you do it daily, after a while it seems that you stop absorbing the material... probably not healthiest thing to subject your body to, but it's nice on a rainy day

no IV for me


----------



## cHick_Norris

I've had that combo work w/ritilin and lorazapam. Seemed alright. For me at least.


----------



## Andre1808

I'm wondering the exact same thing (moosedog). I'm prescribed 30mg of Adderall XR and I'm curious how it will react with Xanax. SWIM is not actually prescribed Alprazolam, but his father is and he happens to have a pretty healthy amount of 1mg pills. SWIM normally snorts 1-2, sometimes 3 of them to get a 'high' from it rather than just taking it for anxiety purposes because SWIM does not have that issue if you want to call it that (trust me, there's plenty more issues lol). SWIM has work from 4-9 today and then going to the gym after. SWIM was planning on snorting Xanis' and then taking Adderall. Most likely a 15mg instant release for now and when it gets closer to the time of work, the 30mg XR. None of this was really a question, I just looked up how the two react to one another and read your posts. It's nice to know that someone has the same train of thought that I do lol.


----------



## Oxide

Please do not bump old threads. Please read the BLUA/BDD Guidlelines and the State of BDD before posting. Thank you.

closed.


----------

